# Butterflies/ knots in your stomach



## Artrella

This thread is a merge of four threads on the same topic

Are they both used in spoken English?  I've found the one about butterflies but the other does not appear in my dictionaries, although it appears in a book I'm reading at the moment.  If they both exist could you just give me a simple example.  Do you say "I have knots in my stomach" "My stomach is in knots about sth" ????


----------



## Patricia

Si, Artrella, both these expressions are used in spoken English.  They are both used to express that you are very worried about something.  They can often be used interchangeably:
I have butterflies in my stomach thinking about tomorrow's test.
My stomach ties in knots every time I think about the exam tomorrow.

You would not, however, use the "butterflies" expression if you're talking about something more serious:
The situation with my in-laws has my stomach in knots. (You have some sort of very tense, unhappy situation with your in-laws)
My stomach has been in knots ever since it became clear we would have to put Mother in a nursing home.

And, at the risk of confusing you   
there are, as you indicated, several ways to use these.  You can say
"My stomach is in knots about..."
"I have knots in my stomach trying to decide...." 
"My stomach ties in knots every time I think about......."

Hope it helps....


----------



## Artrella

You've been very clear in your examples.  Of course it helps me!  What about the "lump" one? Any idea? I know the meaning, but is it used in everyday speech?


----------



## jacinta

If you've got a *lump in your throat*, you are on the verge of crying.


----------



## Sharon

And yes, "lump in your throat" is used in everyday speech.

Another use of the word "knot." If you have worked hard all day, and your muscles are sore, you could say your muscles were knotted up, or you have a knot in your shoulder/neck/back/whatever.  Usually I think people say it about their neck, back and shoulders, but I have also heard "a knot in my calf."  

A *guess* at the etymology: I think that it comes from the knot that sometimes grows in trees, that whorl where the trees grows oddly, and causes a round, hard,...well, knot...in the wood. I have a friend that is a carpenter, and he told me that a piece of wood with a knot in it is almost useless, the knot is so hard, that in trying to cut it, you are more likely to shatter the wood around it.


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Hi everyone!

I was wondering whether I could usethe expression "to have butterflies in oneself's stomach" as I do in Spanish, which is this undepictabl(y corny...^^)e feeling you experience when you're next to THE person whom you love. So, I looked it up, and I started to doubt...'coz it seems it refers in English only to being nervous about an upcoming event...
So, what do you think?

Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## bibliolept

You could use it to mean that you're nervous.


< Threads merged.  Cagey, moderator >


----------



## anothersmith

I've only heard the expression used to describe nervousness, but this could include nervousness in a romantic context (if, for example, you're about to say "I love you" for the first time).


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Yes, but I mean...In Spanish-speaking countries, it is said that you finally discover you are in love with someone when you start feeling butterflies in your stomach...My question was whether it could be of the same application as in Spanish.


----------



## anothersmith

ikbendeliefdemoe said:


> Yes, but I mean...In Spanish-speaking countries, it is said that you finally discover you are in love with someone when you start feeling butterflies in your stomach...My question was whether it could be of the same application as in Spanish.



I've never heard it used that way before.


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Oh, thanks! It's good to know and thus avoid misunderstandings...


----------



## anothersmith

I've thought about it some more, and I think the expression could be used to describe the earliest stages of falling in love, when you're with your girlfriend or boyfriend and your heart is racing and your palms sweating.  There's a certain nervous excitement then, because you're hoping the other person feels the same way about you.


----------



## Blues Piano Man

ikbendeliefdemoe said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering whether I could usethe expression "to have butterflies in oneself's stomach" as I do in Spanish, which is this undepictabl(y corny...^^)e feeling you experience when you're next to THE person whom you love. So, I looked it up, and I started to doubt...'coz it seems it refers in English only to being nervous about an upcoming event...
> So, what do you think?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!


Hi ikbendeliefdemoe, 
It is used here (that is, in America) at least sometimes for the same reason.

Here's a link to a page that addresses the question: 
*What gives you butterflies in your stomach?*

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070720184200AAkue4L


Here are some of the answers on that page:

"I have been with my boyfriend for almost 2 years now and the sweet things he tells me and his kisses still give me butterflies!"

"I will be celebrating my 2 year anniversary with my girlfriend on August 10th. I hope I still give her butterflies."

"I get baby butterflies in my stomach when i see my boyfriend."

Take care,
Blues 

Edit: I added the green text above for clarity.


----------



## nichec

Hi, *ikbendeliefdemoe *

I suspect this expression has a lot to do with being nervous or anxious.

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/have+butterflies+in+stomach

http://www.answers.com/+butterflies+in+the+stomach?cat=technology

It mostly happens when you are about to do something, and you expect/are expected to do it well. That explains perfectly the feeling of being nervous or anxious.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=10555&dict=CALD

I think that you can have butterflies in your stomach when you are going to ask someone to marry you, or when you are going to reveal your feelings to a beloved one for the first time. In these cases, you are nervous or anxious because you don't know what will happen next, after you pop the question, or after you tell him/her you truly care.


----------



## jesusguime

I will have butterflies in my stomach when I am with strangers.
I will feel ill at ease ...


Hi,
I feel the above two are close in meanings, but are they exactly the same to you? Thanks.


----------



## Dimcl

No, having butterflies in your stomach generally refers to nervousness. Being nervous doesn't always mean "ill at ease" (although it can).  Being "ill at ease" doesn't necessarily mean "nervous" (although it can).  In this context, I would not consider them to be synonymous.

By the way - both sentences are grammatically incorrect - you've mixed your tenses - we wouldn't say "I *will have*.......when *I am with*" nor would we say "I *will feel*...............when *I am with*".


----------



## Thomas Tompion

I'm not so sure about that, Dimcl.  In BE we could say: I will be nervous when I'm with the President.


----------



## Dimcl

Thomas Tompion said:


> I'm not so sure about that, Dimcl. In BE we could say: I will be nervous when I'm with the President.


 
Are you actually trying to tell me that you believe that this is what Jesusguime meant by his sample sentences?  Are you suggesting that he didn't mean "I have butterflies in my stomach when I am with strangers"?

If he truly meant that at some point in the future, he will be among strangers who will cause him to have butterflies in his stomach, then I stand corrected.  

Enjoy your game.


----------



## michaaal

As for me, they are close in meanings, but I feel a slight difference between them.

I would say I have butterflies in my stomach when I was nervous in a positive way: _I have butterflies in my stomach when I see my new girlfriend. She is wonderful. She gives me butterflies._
And I would say I feel ill at ease if I were uncomfortable in a negative way: _I feel ill at ease everytime the weirdo is around._


----------



## Thomas Tompion

michaaal said:


> As for me, they are close in meanings, but I feel a slight difference between them.
> 
> I would say I have butterflies in my stomach when I was nervous in a positive way: _I have butterflies in my stomach when I see my new girlfriend. She is wonderful. She gives me butterflies._
> And I would say I feel ill at ease if I was uncomfortable in a negative way: _I feel ill at ease everytime the weirdo is around._


I agree with you about ill at ease, Michaaal, but not about the butterflies, which I don't think even my girlfriend could provoke, unless I was scared of her. Butterflies in the stomach usually is used in BE, in my experience, for the feeling one has about some sort of public performance, a concert, or a big match in which one is going to perform, something like that.


----------



## michaaal

Thomas Tompion said:


> I agree with you about ill at ease, Michaaal, but not about the butterflies, which I don't think even my girlfriend could provoke, unless I was scared of her. Butterflies in the stomach usually is used in BE, in my experience, for the feeling one has about some sort of public performance, a concert, or a big match in which one is going to perform, something like that.



That is interesting, Thomas. I know that the butterflies is used in a context like that, and I've also heard it in the context that I wrote. I remember my girlfriend who is from Texas, telling me this. Let's see how other people here use this expression.


----------



## Basil Ganglia

In my experience and usage, "butterflies in the stomach" is exclusively associated with nervousness related to uncertainty or apprehension about a situation.  It is often associated with a public setting, as might occur at a social gathering or before presenting a speech.  

It can also occur in private.  For example, I might get butterflies in my stomach before meeting someone for a date when the relationship is still tentative and I might be worried about how I will be perceived.  I would not use it for the glad anticipation I might feel when I am about to see my wife or best friend after a long separation.  

++++

It is similar to, but not the same as, "ill at ease".  "Ill at ease" implies discomfort.  I can have butterflies in situations in which I am not ill at ease.  Similarly, I can feel ill at ease in situations in which I don't have butterflies.


----------



## El escoces

I agree with Basil G.  "My stomach's churning" is a common (BrE?) alternative for having butterflies.

I don't find it possible for me to consider jesusguime's first sentence correct, for the reason given by Dimcl.  The second sentence, being incomplete, might quite feasibly be completed correctly, however - as TT has done. 

My only other observation is that, to me, a further difference between the two expressions is that it is often possible to tell - by looking at him - that someone is ill at ease, but much harder to do so in the case of someone with butterflies.


----------



## Nymeria

I use "ill at ease" to refer negative feelings of nervousness such as the feeling you get before a major presentation. I also use "butterflies" to refer to this feeling.

I agree with you though michaaal. I use "butterflies" to refer to positive tummy tingles as well, such as those evoked by a significant other. This meaning is further supported by the popular Michael Jackson song "Butterflies" when he describes the effect that his love-interest has on him.


----------



## Basil Ganglia

Expanding on "ill at ease" ...

I also use "ill at ease" to describe almost any setting in which I don't feel comfortable.  If I am at a social function, mingling with people whom I don't know and with whom I have little in common, I might feel ill at ease.  If a took an incorrect turn while driving and found myself in a locale in which I did not feel safe or comfortable, I would certainly be ill at ease (or worse).  But in neither of those circumstances would I say that I have butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## saajan_92

I would use "ill at ease" to describe specifically negative feelings of discomfort, and a sense of wanting it to end or to be elsewhere.  This does not necessarily equate to nervousness.  

I would use "butterflies in my stomach" to describe a feeling of nervousness, and unrest about what is about to happen / is happening.  This may be in an exciting situation, or equally in one of discomfort.


----------



## Thomas Tompion

saajan_92 said:


> I would use "ill at ease" to describe specifically negative feelings of discomfort, and a sense of wanting it to end or to be elsewhere. This does not necessarily equate to nervousness.
> 
> I would use "butterflies in my stomach" to describe a feeling of nervousness, and unrest about what is about to happen / is happening. This may be in an exciting situation, or equally in one of discomfort.


When I visited a friend recently who was dying of a horrid disease she said she felt no pain, only discomfort.

For me discomfort is a physical feeling, but you use it, Saajan, in a way which suggests that it is for you an emotion.  Discomfort is for me not the same as being uncomfortable with an idea or a state of affairs, and that's close to what I would mean by being 'ill at ease'.


----------



## michaaal

Thomas Tompion said:


> When I visited a friend recently who was dying of a horrid disease she said she felt no pain, only discomfort.
> 
> For me discomfort is a physical feeling, but you use it, Saajan, in a way which suggests that it is for you an emotion.  Discomfort is for me not the same as being uncomfortable with an idea or a state of affairs, and that's close to what I would mean by being 'ill at ease'.



For me, discomfort is either physical, or psychical distress; it's a gentle pain, or a feeling of worry or awkwardness.


----------



## rerelapse

<< We don't need a new thread on an old topic. This is a merge of four threads >>

I do know this idiom means that someone who is nervous or intense in a particular situation,however,I am a bit confused about its use.For instance,Is this sentence native-*There are so many butterflies *in my stomach that my mind go blank and I cannot even speak a word?
In addition,here is a line from Chinadaily-Maybe it's the appetizers or nerves, but the *butterflies**in* your *stomach come flying out.*Is this usage common?I mean,given the upper part of the line is ignored,can you get the meaning simply looking at the'but the...out'part,or will you translate it in a totally reverse way-since all butterflies flied out,what left now is calmness?

Thank you for your answer!


----------



## Andygc

The idiom is "I have butterflies in my stomach". It describes the sensation caused by anxiety. "There are so many butterflies ..." is not idiomatic. Having the butterflies fly out of your mouth is a ludicrous and meaningless image.


----------



## rerelapse

perpend said:


> Okay, hi again, now I can view the chinadaily website. Thanks.
> 
> Can you point to the article that you are referring to? Or, is it from a previous edition?



Hey,Here is the original text

'Maybe it's the appetizers or nerves, but the butterflies in your stomach come flying out. You start with the bubble guts and go into full-blown chunk-blowing. Worse yet is that some of your undigested stomach goodness finds itself on your beautiful dream girl. Now you're embarrassed and sick. '

also,I notice that it was translated as having a terribly discomfortable feeling.I feel pretty doubtful about the translation as well as the usage here owing to a report from NBC News(http://www.nbcnews.com/id/32899592/43990203)

"At this moment the butterflies start to rise in my stomach," he said.

Obviously,the 'rise'here is not similiar to the'fly out',you know,we can convey a same meaning through different parallel verbs as in this idiom,Verbs like 'have','feel'are totally Okay to exchange.But I really doubt whether 'rise'and'fly out'are alternatives in this idiom.
As for the first line'There are ...word',I think I may find something to back it up.Here is a excerpt in a report from BBC Sport News(http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/14847404)-After the match County captain Neal Bishop told BBC Sport: "It was a special night to be part of. *There were a few butterflies in the stomach *during the opening ceremony but we're very proud of the performance and the result. Is that mean my 'There...words'is okay?


----------



## rerelapse

Andygc said:


> The idiom is "I have butterflies in my stomach". It describes the sensation caused by anxiety. "There are so many butterflies ..." is not idiomatic. Having the butterflies fly out of your mouth is a ludicrous and meaningless image.



Hello,Here is a excerpt in a report from BBC Sport News(http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/14847404)-After the match County captain Neal Bishop told BBC Sport: "It was a special night to be part of. *There were a few butterflies in the stomach *during the opening ceremony but we're very proud of the performance and the result. Is that mean my 'There...words'is okay?


----------



## Andygc

> There were a few butterflies in the stomach


Yes, that is fine.

Twisting the idiom to have a man vomiting his butterflies over his dream girl is bizarre.


----------



## rerelapse

Andygc said:


> Twisting the idiom to have a man vomiting his butterflies over his dream girl is bizarre.





Thank you for answer!
I think it is a interesting wording somewhat cause it kind of depict a state in which you are so uncomfortable that your feel like you are no longer able to tolerate all those tensions or discomforts,or in other words, the amount of butterflies is so large that you cannot just hold them and let them make noise in your stomach.So the excessive 'butterflies' just burst.It just like this idiom developed into its superlative form.
Besides,this sentence originates in a article which mention the top.10 worst-case dating scenarios,and as you mentioned,it is also reasonable to comprehend all those butterflies as the whatever things vomitted by the unlucky man.
Yet,it seems there are thousand Hamlets in a thousand people's eyes，for the test's sake,I think it may be better to use the general accepted.By the way,your straightforward translation is very illuminating.Thanks anyway!


----------



## Cupric

Added to previous thread. 
Cagey, moderator 


"Okay, so I admit that the first day of school I was so nervous that the butterflies in my stomach were more like pigeons flying around my insides."

What does that the butterflies in my stomach were more like pigeons flying around my insides mean here?

Source:"Wonder'' book.


----------



## pob14

"Butterflies in my stomach" is a common way of describing that weird feeling you get when you're nervous.

Now, picture that, instead of butterflies, you have pigeons in your stomach.  It would feel much worse.


----------



## JulianStuart

We can now add pigeons to <Butterflies/ knots in your stomach> 



< Threads merged. Cagey, moderator. >


----------



## Cupric

Ok thanks. I get it now


----------



## pob14

Cupric said:


> What did he mean by add pigeons
> 
> butterflies in your stomach means so nervous, but what are they adding to being 'so nervous'?


Julian means that we can add your question to the thread that he linked to.

"Butterflies" means "nervous," "pigeons' means "extremely nervous."


----------



## JulianStuart

He meant we now have a list of "things" in the stomach that describe the feeling of nervousness. That thread/link had mentioned two things - knots and butterflies. We can add pigeons to the (growing) list of "things"

(Cross-posted. The threads may end up merged too)


----------



## djmc

Having butterflies in the stomach is a metaphor describing the feeling of nervousness. The writer extends the implicit comparison. Butterflies are not quite big enough, pigeons would seem more appropriate but in the same register. This is supposed to be amusing.


----------

